# Chevy cruze from russian mafia



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great where did you get the headlights?


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

Thnx, this handmade ;-)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet ride Rick!

You got pm.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i like the headlights and seats.Looks good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If the seats were white everywhere that has a diamond patter and black everywhere else, it would be perfect IMO. Also, those retrofit headlights are dope as ****. I don't care if I sound stupid saying that, but those are by far the best retrofit I've seen for our car. Did they come on the car or did you do them yourself?

EDIT: After taking a closer look it looks like a typical projector with a halo, and clear lense/amber LED's for the turn signal. Now I know what I'm doing for my retrofit, but I'm thinking a custom turn signal pattern. We'll see.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I really like the last picture, fits so well on that snowy road. Love the headlights as well! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

*post*

hey there! thank you all for your praises. retrofit headlights were made by my friend. as for leather seats, this is not the end, the doors will have leather diamond patters soon


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks awesome! Is that an aftermarket head unit/display or standard LTZ?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Very good looking cruze. coming along nicely. hope you have a dash cam


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That last pic is very nice.

I want those headlights!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

rick_ukh--

Very Nice Cruze!! I love those seats.

Are you buying the leather seats or making them? I'd love to have those seat covers over here.. 

Cool Cruze!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Man I have nothing to add here with everyone else loving the headlights and headunit but.... Sexy!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice Cruze, I have a soft spot for white. Finally projector headlights without all of that LED strip BS. Very nice! Your pics are making me think twice about doing something about the boring gray trim around the radio. Nice job all around!


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> Very good looking cruze. coming along nicely. hope you have a dash cam


thnx, yes I have dash cam


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

there is no LTZ packaging arrangement for Cruze in Russia. the head i ordered myself. the leather of the seats is Italian and it's handmade, GM factories don't do these seats


----------



## mrw5641 (Dec 2, 2012)

Car looks flawless, nice work!


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

mrw5641 said:


> Car looks flawless, nice work!


big thnx


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very very nicely done! Rick your car looks flawless!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rick_ukh said:


> thnx, yes I have dash cam


Any crazy videos please share.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

was the head unit plug and play? or did you have to get it custom installed?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

also did you wrap the bezels in carbonfiber or did you order them?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

those headlights really make a HUGE difference. one of the best looking cruzes ive seen.


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

the head connected up by instruction, there it is in the set, that was easy. boards were covered by carbon tape. the video is coming soon


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

riku_ukh by far this is the best looking cruze I have ever seen! Really good job!


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

MjC said:


> those headlights really make a HUGE difference. one of the best looking cruzes ive seen.


 over headlights AlexLED ([email protected]) worked - http://www.ledstudio.clan.su - LedStudioUkhta
examples of works http://ledstudio.clan.su/index/infiniti_fx_svetodiodnye_fonari/0-24


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Im going to assume that at least half of the people on this forum would buy those headlights for their weight in gold plated diamonds. Were it possible to have them mass produced.... I would fight to the death to be at the front of that line.


----------



## rick_ukh (Mar 11, 2013)

new stuff =)


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Very nice job everything looks awesome


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice mafia Cruze! 

Another fan of the headlights here..


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

:goodjob: looks great keep us updated


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

These headlights were the same that I inquired from a company in India that wanted $700 for the lights and $800 for shipping or something like that. They are cool lights, but I was only interested in the turn signals.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

DFF is selling his for $650. Real good deal if you ask me.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/13367-projector-cruze-headlights-e55.html

No halos though


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Those are ok, not too fond of the half black housing or the projector itself. I ordered some nice aftermarkets that I hope looks just as good in person as it does in the pics. Waiting for it to arrive..will post pics soon.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

These are what I ultimately wanted


----------



## Press_Corpse (Jun 13, 2013)

Car looks awesome! I think the seats need something to break up all the diamond pattern. Maybe like a microsuede on the bolster sides?


----------



## FezzHimself (Jul 9, 2013)

Amazing Cruze! Love that last pic...the white of the snow and the car are a perfect fit for each other.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

What suspension are you running? Beautiful Cruze.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Retrofit looks great!

Anyone know of where to get the headlights RoadRage posted? Or are those a custom retrofit too?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Extremely nice ride! Love the headlights and the seats. Was there pics of the rear and what does your center cup holders look like? They way difrent from the usdm spec.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Iroc, they're custom. Search Ebay for Cruze led turn signals and after scrolling through hundreds of regular led bulbs and switch backs, you'll find these. Too expensive though and not plug and play.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Bella120 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi sweetheart I assume your name is Rick, do you think there is anyway your friend would be willing to make up another set of those headlights? I can't find anything even close to those and I love them. I would pay him of course? Lmk


----------



## Bella120 (Dec 26, 2015)

Would your friend make another set of headlights?


----------

